# Mini EGGfest in Raleigh, NC 6/18



## TXSmoker (Jun 15, 2016)

Town & Country Hardware is hosting a mini EGGfest for Big Green Eggs at its Cary Parkway location in Raleigh from 11AM-2PM on June 18. There will be crab cakes, BBQ, pizza and more cooked on BGEs, plus all eggs are 10 percent off.


----------

